# Anyone own a Garmin60csx? with Ontario inland lake software?



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I am considering buying one, BUT I have heard mixed reviews on the lake detail. The lakes I want are listed but I guess you can't return it if you open the software.
I'll trust another fishermans judgement. If you have this set up, give me your opinion of ;

Ontario, Canada Inland Lakes
Whitefish and Manitowik lakes in Algoma.

I just can't see taking a $500 leap of faith.

Thanks in advance


----------

